# Richard Hammond



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

Good Morning everyone,

As you have probably seen on the TV / papers, Top Gear Presenter Richard Hammond has been seriously injured attempting a high speed dragster run at Elvington, near York.

Latest news is that Richard has slightly improved over night and is stable.

Just thought I would say that our thoughts are with Richard and family at this time.

I'm sure I speak for everyone on here, when I say that the motoring world / Top Gear etc...would not be the same without such a character.

All the best

Loz


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

All the best to him and the family at this terrible time. Wish him all the best.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Its very bad, found out at 7.20 this morning :?

Lets hope he recovers ASAP


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep,
Top Bloke , hope he make full recovery asap , sounded like a nasty crash


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thoughts to the family

and Hamster we want you back!


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Let's hope hamster makes a full recovery


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agree with all the above but one thread's probably enough :

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 35&start=0


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Agree with all the above but one thread's probably enough :
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 35&start=0


I dont think it matters how many threads there are to be honest. :?


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

Agree with all the above but one thread's probably enough :

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 35&start=0


> I did not know that someone had already posted.
> 
> Just wanting to express my concerns.
> 
> loz


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

tiTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with all the above but one thread's probably enough :
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

i really need to concentrate when using the "quote" button ! :lol:

there is due to be an update on Hamster any time now on the BBC if anyone wants to check up.

cheers

loz


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got News 24 on now.

Clarkson has arrived at Leeds General now but he hasnt said anything.

No real update on his condition tbh

Crash investigators are at Elvington.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

tiTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with all the above but one thread's probably enough :
> ...


Well if someone has news on one it may not be on the other. Seems simple to keep them in one place. Having 5 threads doesn't make it any more of a tribute to Hamster than having just 1 big one.

Whatever. :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with ScoTTy, I'm sure its much easier to look at one thread.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > tiTTy said:
> ...


Unless you are laid up in hospital at deaths door with your family waiting to see if you're gonna die, in that case, it doesnt really matter does it.


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

> Unless you are laid up in hospital at deaths door with your family waiting to see if you're gonna die, in that case, it doesnt really matter does it.


Really guys, come on.

phrases like these really need not to be made.

The guy is in a bad way, we all wish him the best. Thats all.

loz


----------

